# Shoal Water 14.5 Cat



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

I am looking at one of these to purchase? Any comments or concerns would help. Thanks in advance


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Ive got one and like it alot so far. Its not as shallow drafting as you would think but it seems to handle chop better than my buddies scooter. Good boat.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I can't tell you anything about the Shoal cat, but I have a buddy that has the baby cat from tran and that boat is unbelievable. It will literally run on spit. May want to give Tran a call.

RR


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

i would vote baby cat also- awesome scooter. Shoalwater has said they are building a 16' suppose to be available in June. i would wait and compare the baby cat and a 16' shoalwater. the 14.5 is really small 3 people MAX and very little storage. the baby cat fishes four people good and runs about 37-40mph with a 90 2stk 3 people loaded gear. i would consider all the factors. the only way i would decide the 14.5 if i knew for a fact i would fish 2 people on calm days most the time and couldnt justify the 4-5k price difference. the baby cat is an awesome scooter and i would choose it over a 14.5 shoalwater any day, but the 16' shoalwater may be a competitor for Tran


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

*love it*

Here is mine, I love it. 50hp Tohatsu, Bob's Jackplate, shallowblaster, etc... Fish three people easy, have had four plus a dog. 12 - 14 inches to get up, 27-30mph. Floats in 6 inches, runs in about the same, maybe a little less depending on weight.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Can I get one like yours with the same ice chest option?


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't know where you are located, but there is a 2006 or 2007 model for sale in West Columbia on Hwy 35 on the North side of town. Good looking boat. I believe it has a 60 hp E-tec on it ready to fish.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I would vote for the Shoalwater over the Trans. To the Shoatwater rides better but the Trans may run shallower it would be close there. With the price of fuel the smaller rigs will be very nice.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I had this one for a little while.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Those are some nice boats! How much do they run?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Dookie Ray said:


> I don't know where you are located, but there is a 2006 or 2007 model for sale in West Columbia on Hwy 35 on the North side of town. Good looking boat. I believe it has a 60 hp E-tec on it ready to fish.


I drive by this boat everyday to and from work and it definately is a nice boat! Phillimj, if you want me too, I'll stop and get the fellas information.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Those are some nice boats! How much do they run?


Depends on how you get it rigged but that one was $17000 had a 50 E-Tec on the back.


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

rat race said:


> Can I get one like yours with the same ice chest option?


Tim Clancey at New Water Boatworks did the raised ice chest and casting platform. I put my tackle box, etc. under it and it leaves more room on the deck.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ice Chest Option*



shepard24 said:


> Tim Clancey at New Water Boatworks did the raised ice chest and casting platform. I put my tackle box, etc. under it and it leaves more room on the deck.


 Shepard 24 I think rat race was referring to what was standing on top of the ice chest. Nice looking rig


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

bayouboy said:


> Shepard 24 I think rat race was referring to what was standing on top of the ice chest. Nice looking rig


LOL! Yes you can, but belive me they are expensive.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

dimonds, they like dimonds.



shepard24 said:


> LOL! Yes you can, but belive me they are expensive.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

Ray, do u know how much they want for it?

Sheperd, Im considering buying one. How do they pole?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> dimonds, they like dimonds.


Yeah ... part of the "deal" with me being "allowed" to pull the trigger on my new Beavertail B2 was a diamond ... Hmmmmm ... which is more expensive?

The ice chest option ... ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

twwp said:


> Ray, do u know how much they want for it?
> 
> Sheperd, Im considering buying one. How do they pole?


I have never poled another boat, but I think it poles really easy. The catamaran hull allows for that. Iv'e only watched my buddy try to pole his dargel skooter, and thats a pretty funny sight. Only guy I know that can pole a boat sideways.


----------



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info- I just bought one- with a 90 H.P. yamaha.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

how much if u don't mind sharing the info & post some pics.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

Went down 35 on my way to sargent. $13500.00 is whats posted but no phone#. has 2007 motor but the hull looks older. It has the cables from the console running above the deck. I guess thats what makes me think its older, but its in good shape.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

twwp said:


> Went down 35 on my way to sargent. $13500.00 is whats posted but no phone#. has 2007 motor but the hull looks older. It has the cables from the console running above the deck. I guess thats what makes me think its older, but its in good shape.


I looked at this boat also. The boat is fairly clean with alot of xtra's. Radio, GPS, Trolling motor etc...... I did get a chance to talk with him and he told me the engine was a 06 or 07 and the hull was a 2000 model. He had the deck cut out and replaced and just decided to run the wires on the top of the deck. He said he would also be willing to trade boat for a travel trailer. I think the price is a bit high but that is just my opinion.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

I was thinking the same about the price. there is 1 on here for $14,000, but even that 1 seems high.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I'd look at the "original" cat. At 17' it has more fishing room than many larger boats. I would get it with a 90 hp.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Heres a couple pics of mine. Its an 03 hull with an 03 2 stroke nissan 50hp with about 60 hrs on it. I just bought it a few months ago from a man that did not get to use it much. It was pretty much new. Great boats.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

If you dont mind me asking, how much did you give for your rig Luna


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

$8500


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

kenny said:


> I'd look at the "original" cat. At 17' it has more fishing room than many larger boats. I would get it with a 90 hp.


Hey I've seen that boat before, that thing is a gafftop catching machine ! LOL

Seriously though, I would also consider the Flats Cat like Kenny posted as well as the Shoalwater, both boats are great rides.


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

i have a 2005 Shoalwater 14.5 cat with a 50 hp Tohatsu and it runs in 4-5" no problem and gets up in not much more. Very good boat, well made, and i have been in the bay when i should not have been. I got home, with water coming over the front and out the back! I am thinking of more HP but i can run 30 mph with the 50HP. I would love the 16' if it will fit in my garage. If not, i keep the 14.5. Go anywhere! I'm sure the Tran Cat is also a good boat.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I am just getting in from fishing for 2 days on a 14.5 Shoalwater cat. Had a 60 Etec. We were 3 guys and we went from the causeway to bird island. Fished King Ranch shoreline all the way to Flour Bluff. We used 12 gallons of gas in the two days and we never got off the boat. 3 of us could fish off of it quit nicely. I was very impressed.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

I think one boat has been overlooked.....the 14.5 Chiquita. I have been in all three of those boats and the Chiquita just seems like a better machine. Floats in nothing, gets up in nothing, more deck and a little drier than the shoalwater. Plus, i believe, you can get it cheaper with a yamaha 4 stroke, but might be mistaken.....worth looking in to.


----------

